# Blue Green Algae & ADA Bacter 100



## Cyworld (5 Feb 2009)

Hey guys. 
I just set up a 43 gallon tank about 3 weeks ago. The rotala, glosso, and the blyxa is doing awesome. BUT, the only problem is there is firggin Blue Green Algae taking over my tank! It looks ugly AND it smells,,,soo terrible. Anyways, I was wondering if bacter 100 would help get rid of the BGA's. I read taht BGA is not really a algae but more of a photosynthic bacteria. My main concern right now are the glosso's, the GBA is starting to cover them up. I dont want to do a blackout because the glosso is going to get all leggy.
If the bacter 100 does help, would it still be ok if I added it into the water? Because I already laid the amazonia 2 onto the tank. 

THANKS a TONNN in advice!


----------



## Garuf (5 Feb 2009)

Do a black out, it really won't effect the glosso that much. You then need to consider what caused it and revise your dosing, if you're circulation is up to par and if you are maintaining your tank sufficiently thoroughly.


----------



## George Farmer (5 Feb 2009)

Agree with Garuf.  Try 72 hours total black out.  No peaking or feeding.  Turn off CO2 and provide more aeration if you can.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Feb 2009)

i believe it could cloud the water. remember reading it somewhere. i think ADA suggest it helps keep bga at bay from the outset  rather than killing it once you've got it. the 100 strong bacteria colonises the substrate helping to reduce the chance of getting bga along with other preventative measures,flow,kno3 addition....something along those lines i believe


----------



## Garuf (5 Feb 2009)

Bga's biggest causes are detritus, direct sunlight, low flow and lack of kno3. Solve those and you'll never get it.


----------



## Cyworld (5 Feb 2009)

Im so ticked with this flipping BGA now. I am going to do a blackout now. but the problem is. I have 2 ottos, 1 angel, and 11 serpae tetras in the tank...


----------



## Garuf (5 Feb 2009)

So... they're not going to die because you didn't feed them.


----------



## Cyworld (5 Feb 2009)

I just covered my tank in cardboard. I leave it there and dont do anything for 3 days yeah? Just the filter on.


Thanks for the advices.


----------



## Garuf (5 Feb 2009)

Yeah essentially, raise the outlet up to off gas any co2 build up. It's pretty much the easiest thing to get right in planted tanks.


----------

